

Uber's Phantom Cabs - deverton
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/ubers-phantom-cabs

======
akash_m
Uber clarified: [http://money.cnn.com/2015/07/29/technology/uber-phantom-
driv...](http://money.cnn.com/2015/07/29/technology/uber-phantom-
drivers/index.html)

------
pbreit
So did they try to ask anyone at Uber other than customer support if the map
is a "screen saver" or not?

